# Jethro Tull... the beginning...



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's a photo of the Posthumous Productions "The Piper" kit. Better known as Jethro Tull... This is most likely my "grail" kit... I've been a fan on J. Tull since 1971 and finally found a copy of this kit... I've just quickly pinned and taped him together to get a look at the entire kit... looks very cool to me!!!!! - Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So how did you dig up a kit of Ian Anderson anyway? Are you "Living in the Past" or something??? That is cool, I wish posthumous would do those rocker kits again, I know I'd buy the rooftop Beatles. I saw Tull down here in Melbourne, Florida in May 2002 I believe it was. Man is time flying by! They did Aqualung as the encore. I don't think Anderson stood on one leg as frequently as he did back in the day.

Bob K.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That's a nice looking kit....I have their Jimi Hendrix kit in my stash.
I'd love to see someone do a kit of the cover of Broadsword and the Beast...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I saw em in 77 or 78, best concert I ever went to!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

That is awesome. I would love a model of Peter Gabriel in his "Watcher of the Skies" outfit or the Magog one. Hell, even a Rael or Slipperman kit would be cool.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanna see your paint up on that when finished. I've seen'em half a dozen times since the 70's, my favorite band of all time and would love to have one of those kits. Never knew it existed, oh God, now I've got another grail kit to add to the list.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I hear Locomotive Breath


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Bobj812 said:


> That is awesome. I would love a model of Peter Gabriel in his "Watcher of the Skies" outfit or the Magog one. Hell, even a Rael or Slipperman kit would be cool.




....lol...Now Peter Gabriel !!, there a name I can Never get enough of,...
Great musician as well as Ian is, I've seen Ian Anderson As his self and Tull, 25 times my now self, Once just TWO WEEKS AGO,......Auquluge anniversary.




Ian


----------



## sorlaegoldie (Jul 16, 2009)

Excellent looking kit. Saw them last year in Glasgow, still as good as ever even if Ian's voice is not as strong as it was - first saw them in about 74 in Vancouver. How time flies.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Figured he would be "sitting on a park bench," maybe "eyeing little girls with that intent." When I saw them in the 70s, they came out dressed like the stage crew in coveralls. Lights went out and they hit the first four notes of "Aqualung." Place went nuts. This model is a couple of notches beyond "cool"! Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Denis,
Changed my mind, want the kit back, LOL. Man, that was fast. Must have tore the box open and worked through the night, eh. Can't wait to see some WIP pics.
Bruce


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

btbrush said:


> Denis,
> Changed my mind, want the kit back, LOL. Man, that was fast. Must have tore the box open and worked through the night, eh. Can't wait to see some WIP pics.
> Bruce


Thanks again, Bruce!!:thumbsup:

I just got so excited when I unpacked the model... I spent about a half an hour messing with the parts to see where everything goes and get a good feel for the kit. As soon as I get some other projects completed I'll be getting started on Mr. Anderson. Really does look like a very cool model... I need to get my reference materials in order and get a color scheme in my head... should be fun!!! - Denis


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!... to tell the truth iv' never heard a song buy JT... but this model kit looks superb!... please may i ask what the object is to the right of the mike stand??


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks to be a turntable.
Very cool kit, glad you nabbed it!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

IanWilkinson said:


> WOW!... to tell the truth iv' never heard a song buy JT... but this model kit looks superb!... please may i ask what the object is to the right of the mike stand??


He is standing on a record and the shadow is of the Aqualung character... the piece to the right is the stylus arm as if it's tracking in the record... like on a turntable. - Denis


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...Check it out, A Copy of Broadsword And The Beast in the background there, 
ONE OF MY FAVORITE Recording from Them, love the album, Very Mid-evil, ALL THE PEACES ARE GREAT ON THAT CD......But Pussy Willow, is one of the most Haunting tracks in deed on it ......



"Pussy Willow"

In the half-tone light of a young morning
she sighs and shifts on the pillow.
And across her face dancing, the first shadows fly
to kiss the Pussy Willow.

In her fairy-tale world she's a lost soul singing
in a sad voice nobody hears.
She waits in her castle of make-believing
for her white knight to appear.

Pusy Willow --- down fur-lined avenue
brushing the sleep from her young woman eyes.
Runs for the train --- see, eight o'clock's coming
cutting dreams down to size again.

Pussy Willow --- down fur-lined avenue
brushing the sleep from her young woman eyes.
Runs from the train. Hear her typewriter humming
cutting dreams down to size again.

She longs for the East and a pale dress flowing
an apartment in old Mayfair.
Or to fish the Spey, spinning the first run of Spring
or to die for a cause somewhere.

Pussy Willow --- down fur-lined avenue
brushing the sleep from her young woman eyes.
Runs from the train. Hear her typewriter humming
cutting dreams down to size again. 


Ian Anderson


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Very close to this pic....notice the detail on his leggings....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

And music doesn't get much better than this......


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> WOW!... to tell the truth iv' never heard a song buy JT... but this model kit looks superb!... please may i ask what the object is to the right of the mike stand??


Never heard a song by Jethro Tull??? And your British??? Actually I believe they only had two or so songs on the popular music singles charts. Those were Bungle in the Jungle and Living in the Past, a long time ago. Their music was rather eccentric and had a very strong English minstrelish/middle age tone to it, quite unique. I would say it appealed to the more cerebral music aficionados. I like their best pieces hugely and they were quite unique in many ways. You need to listen to Aqualung, Locomotive Breath, and some of the others to get a good feeling for them. The hits weren't the same although the tone was.

Bob K.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

And from reading those 'encyclopedia of 1970's music' books, it looks like Ian Anderson never quite endeared himself to the press or the industry, with his changes of personnel and some eccentric/egocentric behaviour, especially the strange case of the recording of the 'A' album in 1980 and the subsequent removal of several long-time band members.

Just about my favourite band, too, it's great to see so many other supporters here; CONFESSION: I've still not got round to reading all of the newspaper which came with the 'Thick As A Brick' album!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Still have the vinyls. Have to get them transfered to CD someday, cuz I dislike "best of".
BTW, hope this isn't a hijack but I can't read or respond to or even view my "closet sale" thread so if anyone wants info on the pieces, email me.

Bruce

And now, back to Tull already in progress.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

IanWilkinson said:


> WOW!... to tell the truth iv' never heard a song buy JT... but this model kit looks superb!... please may i ask what the object is to the right of the mike stand??


For reasons I can't begin to fathom, this is my personal favorite Jethro Tull tune
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x60cqt_jethro-tull-locomotive-breath-1978_creation#from=embed

This isn't necessarily the best rendition of the song, but look at 3:35 and look at his stance, then look at the model.....:thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice video. Someone should point out that the band was named for an English agricultural reformer of the late 17th, early 18th centuries. Kind of a strange guy, worked with various seed planting devices, advocated a kind of sustainable agriculture. Whenever I bring up his name in class, all the hard rock geeks suddenly wake up and I usually quote a few lines of Aqualung or Thick as a Brick. Always more response than when I mention Uriah Heep and try to quote Lady in Black. Gotta wonder, too, how many rock bands have a front man who plays the flute?

If you've got one of the original Thick as a Brick complete newspaper covers from the 70s, better hang on to that baby. Might be as valuable as a MIB Aurora someday.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> Actually I believe they only had two or so songs on the popular music singles charts. Those were Bungle in the Jungle and Living in the Past, a long time ago.


Their biggest "hit" and certainly a staple on classic rock radio is/was "Locomotive Breath" from the "Aqualung" album, which I consider to be one of the 10 greatest albums ever recorded — up their with "Sgt Pepper" and "Dark Side of the Moon".


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Just about my favourite band, too, it's great to see so many other supporters here; CONFESSION: I've still not got round to reading all of the newspaper which came with the 'Thick As A Brick' album!


If I recall, most of the "articles" were pretty darned funny. Not sure if you can read them at all on the CD booklet.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

* *






You know guys, There is a sad point About Ian Anderson's and Jethro Tulls Music As Well here in all of this in my opinion anyway That I just have to say something about here if you will excuse me for saying it as well, and that is Every time I read any posting about him on line like this it make me think it, AND YES THEIR IS A SAD POINT BELIEVE IT OR NOT,...lol.

And that is the Validity of the Older songs he STILL PERFORMS at every show I go see that is in question here really in my opinion, I know most people in the world are Nostalgic In there nature as well here and that is really why he does it in this shows OVER AND OVER, and it is also the reason for Any TV appearance of Radio broadcasters of ANY OF HIS MUSIC as well, IS ALL THE Old STUFF once again being Beet To Death, Because it seems to be Only the older stuff ALL THE TIME REALLY that they talk about or play.

"THIS IS HART BRAKING TO ME MY FRIENDS" and not just me, MANY OTHERS AS WELL, for many reasons here, One,...He has made SO MANY RECORDING In his time now, that Far surpass this older BEET UP music BY LEAPS AND BOUNDS GUYS, And yes I like some of that Older Stuff as well, ....Well I should say, I like all of Ian music really, I will have to say here to make that clear as well, BUT IT IS GETTING OLDER and Older as we speak guys as we all know, ....lol..and so are the people that listen to it really,..lol. 

I may self am NO PUP HERE I will admit, but I found this artiest in the 80's my self, at the passing of *Storm Watch* and *Broadsword And The Beast*, then fell in love with albums like *Crest Of A Nave*, and some of his Solo work as well, like *Walk In To Light,* *Secret Language Of Birds*, AND AND MANY OTHERS,...

But Now when I go to one of his shows and I have seen my share, OVER 25 Performances since then, It is getting MORE AND MORE rare to hear one of these peace's that I REALLY LOVE because of Having to play this OLDER STUFF once again and MAYBE one of the other cuts if I'm lucky is all while I wait There Suffering Through the rest of it.....lol...

And the Second sad points stage of all this is Yes, it is Nostalgic and all and Even Very Good Music in Its way, THE OLDER STUFF THAT IS, but when that generation CAN NO LONGER HERE FORM OLD AGE,...lol.. and passes away SOON, So will his following for the most part because Only playing it at all of shows now and neglecting the other stuff we have come to know from him, And even He His self really will be gone and passed away in time now at his age and pace, I just wish we could have even More of the stuff that REALLY BROKE GROUND FOR IAN in my mind of WHAT HE IS CAPABLE OF really here is all guys instead.

But Even Ian Anderson His self as said In countless Interviews I have watched of his, He and His Band are an UNDERGROUND BAND and always where, and some have head of him and Some NEVER HAVE as we have seen on this thread even if you caught that, So it is pointless to think he should do anything but play his older stuff I guess and that is SAD, IF NOT just to stay in SOMEONES EYE NOW after Over 50 Yeas in the business as well,....."IT MAKES ME WEEP"...lol

But it is still a huge shame really is all here guys, AND THATS ALL I'M REALLY SAYING, Because That other stuff IS SIMPLY GENIUS as well, and darn it, I LOVED IT, TO THE CORE OF MY SOLE, I will always listen to it in my home, and Keep the other stuff In on the back shelf now for a darker day if I must.

AND I OWN THEM ALL ON CD as well my friends, even the Imports, "ALL OF THEM", and listen to STORMWATCH and Crest Of A Nave, as well as Broadsword And The Beast, as well as WALK IN TO LIGHT, over and over in my mind, JUST TO KEEP believing in What he could do still if he wonted to that is, ...

And not having to play Aqualung and the rest of that PASSTENCE music to death like he is STILL DOING and it is because "THATS ALL THEY WONT TO HEAR", they Being the John Q Public and the So called Experts of the Media,..lol...Huge Waist In My opinion guys, AND YEAS I have told Ian this fact, HE ALREADY KNOWS IT IS TRUE but can do Nothing really about it at this stage if not only to release a new Recoding from time to time to appease All of us HARD CORE believes now, Like he as done with J-Yull.com and a few others, with more to come as well, "GO GO FIND IT", and give the skeletons a rest is what I would tell them if I could,....lol.....lol..."AND I HAVE"


"MAN THAT WAS HARD TO READ", I Am NO WRIGHTER as you can see here guys,..And I'm sorry about that as well, But you get the point I hope..."ALL I CAN DO IS TRY"







Ian Anderson


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Neat can't wait to see it done. I have always been partial to "The Whistler," you should put a sound board with that in your build. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x115te_jethro-tull-the-whistler_music


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ian Anderson said:


> ...He has made SO MANY RECORDING In his time now, that Far surpass this older BEET UP music BY LEAPS AND BOUNDS GUYS, And yes I like some of that Older Stuff as well, ....Well I should say, I like all of Ian music really, I will have to say here to make that clear as well...


I understand what you're saying here (I think ). The fact is that Ian Anderson, both with Jethro Tull and as a solo artist, is an incredibly prolific musician with some of the most complex arrangements ever composed. To fully understand the man and his music you'd have to listen to everything he ever recorded (and even then you might only be scratching the surface). Anderson's music was, and is, in a constant state of evolution that didn't/doesn't necessarily follow whatever musical trends were/are "in vogue" at the time and, as such, it sometimes appeals only to a select few.

To be clear, I'm not saying this is good or bad, merely that it is what it is. And I believe it's why Anderson has gained a reputation within the music industry for being "difficult"; after all, the "suits" are only interested in generating sales. To his credit, when it comes to his music Anderson has refused to compromise for the sake of making a few extra bucks, commendable in an industry in which you're only as good as your last "hit". And, like many composers before him, I think he and his music won't truly be appreciated until long after we're all dead and gone.

But, quite honestly, Ian Anderson has such a _huge_ body of work at this point, and such limited time on stage, that he almost _has_ to limit his sets to the classics that everyone knows, loves, and wants to hear. "Give the people what they want." And Anderson knows it is a business, after all, and has to give that aspect of his career some consideration when it comes to live performances.

Sorry, that rambled a bit more than I initially intended. Back to the topic...

I'd love to have this kit in my collection. Denis, please, _please_, _*please*_ post work-in-progress photos when you can!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

NOT BAD Zombie, I think you hit most it there anyway, NICE DELOVERY AS WELL,...
I'm pretty sure Anderson Music will be on are minds FOR YEAR TO COME like you said, EVEN WHEN HES DEAD AND GONE, And I know I'm not off topic here as well from this build, After all, I HELP HIM FIND THIS KIT,...lol, 
So I'm sure I will be excused for Rambling a bit my self here.


I Cant Help it, "I LOVE" JethroTull's Music, Cant you tell Zom,...lol




Ian Anderson


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Sorry, that rambled a bit more than I initially intended. Back to the topic...
> 
> I'd love to have this kit in my collection. Denis, please, _please_, _*please*_ post work-in-progress photos when you can!


I have really enjoyed reading all the comments on this thread... as I stated earlier, I have been a J. Tull fan since 1971 and the Benefit album... I currently have a few other projects to finish before I should work on this one, but am having a difficult time keeping my hands off(no real crime)... my schedule has been too full since I received the kit, but, I did find a little time to get Ian assembled, puttied, sanded and primed... I also hollowed out the sleeves of his coat so that the hands and wrists go *into* the sleeves... looks much better!! Also, got some professional advice on the position of his hands and flute so they will be in the proper position!! As soon as there's some thing to show, I'll add some new photos here... - Denis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

You're preaching to the choir here, Denis. I was just explaining in another thread that I haven't touched any of my kits in well over a year. When/if time permits, photos would be greatly appreciated, at least of the finished build.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like you really struck a chord (pun) with people, Denis. Gonna position his figures on the flute so he's doing a Rmajor7th?
I knew it was a sign of the times when I heard "Locomotive Breath" coming over the Musak system at the last place I worked. All done with strings. Oi Vei!
Yep, still have the Thick as a Brick vinyl. Any offers?

Bruce


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've seen those albums on ebay go for around $60.00...Here's one now with a $7.99 start up bid.. 0 bids so far...and only 10 hours to go...might go cheap!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jethro-Tull-Thi...8705730?pt=Music_on_Vinyl&hash=item27bca5c7c2
Mcdee


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmmm, didn't sell.
I also have a Buckingham/Nicks album I've heard is pretty rare. Might have to finally start listing.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

btbrush said:


> Looks like you really struck a chord (pun) with people, Denis. Gonna position his figures on the flute so he's doing a Rmajor7th?
> I knew it was a sign of the times when I heard "Locomotive Breath" coming over the Musak system at the last place I worked. All done with strings. Oi Vei!
> Yep, still have the Thick as a Brick vinyl. Any offers?
> 
> Bruce


btbrush,
The piece you heard was actually from *A Classic Case*: The London Symphony Orchestra Plays The Music Of Jethro Tull, Featuring Ian Anderson, and The London Symphony Orchestra, and other members of Tull. The works that Ian and David Palmer chose for this project are just another testament to their musical versatility. I find them to be great building music.

Vardor


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have an original issue of Thick as A Brick still in shrink wrap bought the day it came out. Back in the day it was not unusual for me to buy two copies of an album and keep one in the wrap. Dont know why. Very anal retentive!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Now that's dedication: to buy two of the album, and to keep one in mint condition this long. Is there a recognised market for 'sealed' LP's, like there is for sealed rare model kits?


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

My favorite Tull album has to be "This Was".The album cover is great also.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

There pobably is a market but I'm not interested in selling it or finding out how much it is worth. I did'nt do this with every album, only certain ones.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...There really not worth much for some of the older LP's my friend, THERE WHERE JUST TO MANY MADE IS WHY, BUT NOW IF YOU HAVE A first print of "THIS WAS" on LP, it can fetch a bit I'm sure, OR ANY INPORTS and live recording hold some worth, BOOT LEG as well, "ALWAYS" 

I have a GOLD PLATED print of THIS WAS ON CD and even it has some worth believe it or not,.....Maybe its just the GOLD,...lol...



Ian


----------

